# [SOLVED] Connect wireless with wpa_supplicant

## Re-JeeP

Hi!

I have some trouble with wireless networking...

I have followed the manual, HOWTO Wireless Configuration and Startup and HARDWARE ipw2200 and I think I've configured it right.

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dmadwifi"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="Fort Nox"

        mode=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=NONE

        group=TKIP

        psk="*********"

        priority=1

}
```

The problem for me know is how to connect to the wireless network "Fort Nox"...

Do I need to bring down eth0 first and how do I then bring eth1 up? Need some help here...

Thanks!

----------

## Flipperrr

I think you should use:

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

Madwifi is for athereos based cards... Then just bring up eth1, and no need for bringing down eth0 first.

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> I think you should use:
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
> 
> Madwifi is for athereos based cards...

 

Ok!

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> Then just bring up eth1, and no need for bringing down eth0 first.

 

I'm now trying to bring eth1 up with the command ifconfig eth1 up. But I get no ip adress...

----------

## Flipperrr

Try: 

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

If that doesn't work try if you can assign a static ip address... If the latter works, there's something wrong with dhcp on your access point. Otherwise more troubleshooting   :Wink:  (keep me posted)

Oh, if it doens't work, please post the output of "ifconfig" and "iwconfig".

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> Try: 
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd eth1
> ```
> ...

 

Hi, neither worked...

dhcpcd eth1 connected me to my neighbours wireless. Even if I had set the properties to static ip (se below).

```
config_eth1=( "192.168.1.7/24" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
```

Even if I had this in /etc/conf.d/net I got connected to my neighbours wireless which has gateway ip 192.168.0.1 (I got the ip 192.168.0.105). So there might be something wrong with my static ip properties.

All though we know that my wireless works!

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> Oh, if it doens't work, please post the output of "ifconfig" and "iwconfig".

 

I am connected to my neighbours wireless here...

ifconfig eth1

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:6F:80:B7:85

          inet addr:192.168.0.105  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:6fff:fe80:b785/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4529 errors:0 dropped:41 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1797 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1808668 (1.7 Mb)  TX bytes:249640 (243.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0xc000 Memory:b0108000-b0108fff
```

iwconfig

```
eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"default"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:3D:67:10:AE

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=39/100  Signal level=-77 dBm  Noise level=-89 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:190  Invalid misc:41   Missed beacon:5
```

----------

## Flipperrr

Hehe, you have friendly neighbours   :Very Happy: 

But, it weird you get connected to their network. A few more things you can check.

```
iwlist scan
```

Will give you a list with access points. Make sure you spelled your SSID correctly. Also make sure that your AP is the only one in wpa_supplicant.conf (no default). With "wpa_cli" you can start a commandline interface to wpa_supplicant (as root). With "help" you get a list of available commands. Also some status messages should appear. You can try "reassociate" and see what is says.

Oh, and have you checked "dmesg" and "/var/log/messages" for any errors?

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> Hehe, you have friendly neighbours  

 

Indeed I have...   :Cool: 

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> But, it weird you get connected to their network. A few more things you can check.
> 
> ```
> iwlist scan
> ```
> ...

 

```
Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:49:78:E2:84

      ESSID:"Fort Nox"

      Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

      Mode:Master

      Channel:6

      Encryption key:on

      Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

               11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

               36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

      Quality=77/100  Signal level=-52 dBm

      IE: WPA Version 1

         Group Cipher : TKIP

         Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

         Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

      Extra: Last beacon: 184ms ago
```

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> Also make sure that your AP is the only one in wpa_supplicant.conf (no default).

 

This is all that I have in that file:

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="Fort Nox"

        mode=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=NONE

        group=TKIP

        psk="*******"

        priority=1

}
```

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> With "wpa_cli" you can start a commandline interface to wpa_supplicant (as root). With "help" you get a list of available commands. Also some status messages should appear. You can try "reassociate" and see what is says.

 

wpa_cli reassociate gives me:

```
Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory
```

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> Oh, and have you checked "dmesg" and "/var/log/messages" for any errors?

 

dmesg | grep ipw2200

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)
```

dmesg | grep eth

```
e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xb0107000, irq 16, MAC addr 00:13:A9:2C:29:F5

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

dmesg | grep wpa

```
Nada...
```

I don't know what else to "search" for...

I didn't find anything of interest in /var/log/messages

I'm thinking that maybe the wpa_supplicant isn't working... Maybe I connected to my neighbour through wireless-tools which I also have installed...

I tried to use the wpa_supplicant GUI which didn't work...

Any more nice ideas?

----------

## Flipperrr

Slowly running out of ideas...   :Wink: 

To check if wpa_supplicant is working, you can add this to your wpa_supplicant.conf. It'll connect you to any unsecure AP.

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}
```

Furthermore, you shouldn't append anything to the wpa_cli command. As root just type:

```
wpa_cli
```

Then type help for a list of available commands. But more interesting, you can see status messages and perhaps see which APs it is trying to connect to.

If you can connect to an unsecure AP (you can also try and disable security on your own AP or set it to WEP), then perhaps you are missing some stuff in your kernel?

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> Slowly running out of ideas...   

 

 :Very Happy: 

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> If you can connect to an unsecure AP (you can also try and disable security on your own AP or set it to WEP), then perhaps you are missing some stuff in your kernel?

 

I turned off all security in the router and I could connect.

I found this about the kernel module i'm using:

 *Quote:*   

> ipw2200 supports unencrypted, WEP, WPA, and WPA2 networks. Note that with certain kernels versions or distribution packaging, it may not allow connection to WPA crypted networks, reporting an unsupported Wireless extension version of the kernel to be able to use wpa_supplicant with wext mode.

 

But I have had wireless working on my computer with the ipw2200 module and with the current router settings... So can there be anything I have forgotten...?

----------

## Flipperrr

In your first post you mention this page: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

If you followed that guide you're probably not missing any kernel options, unless you overlooked some (so you might double check). At the end of the wiki article there are some troubleshooting tips. Have you tried them yet? And if you compiled everything as modules does this

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe ipw2200
> 
> modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip
> 
> modprobe ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

 

give you any errors? Perhaps in dmesg or in /var/log/messages?

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> In your first post you mention this page: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200
> 
> If you followed that guide you're probably not missing any kernel options, unless you overlooked some (so you might double check). At the end of the wiki article there are some troubleshooting tips. Have you tried them yet? And if you compiled everything as modules does this
> 
>  *Quote:*   modprobe ipw2200
> ...

 

I read the ipw2200 quide again. I hadn't missed anything and the troubleshooting wasn't any help...

I have compiled all into the kernel.

This might help:

cat /var/log/messages | grep ipw2200

```
Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

Apr 12 14:41:51 Laptop ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

Apr 12 14:41:51 Laptop ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Apr 12 14:41:51 Laptop ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Apr 12 14:41:51 Laptop ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Apr 13 08:43:03 Laptop ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

Apr 13 08:43:03 Laptop ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Apr 13 08:43:03 Laptop ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Apr 13 08:43:03 Laptop ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Apr 13 11:46:44 Laptop ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

Apr 13 11:46:44 Laptop ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Apr 13 11:46:44 Laptop ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Apr 13 11:46:44 Laptop ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Apr 13 13:08:39 Laptop ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

Apr 13 13:08:39 Laptop ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Apr 13 13:08:39 Laptop ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Apr 13 13:08:39 Laptop ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Apr 14 09:40:15 Laptop ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

Apr 14 09:40:15 Laptop ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Apr 14 09:40:15 Laptop ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Apr 14 09:40:15 Laptop ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Apr 14 09:42:38 Laptop ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

Apr 14 09:42:38 Laptop ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Apr 14 09:42:38 Laptop ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Apr 14 09:42:38 Laptop ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Apr 14 14:37:58 Laptop ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

Apr 14 14:37:58 Laptop ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Apr 14 14:37:58 Laptop ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Apr 14 14:37:58 Laptop ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Apr 14 21:53:02 Laptop ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

Apr 14 21:53:02 Laptop ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Apr 14 21:53:02 Laptop ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Apr 14 21:53:02 Laptop ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Apr 15 10:47:57 Laptop ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4k

Apr 15 10:47:57 Laptop ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Apr 15 10:47:57 Laptop ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Apr 15 10:47:57 Laptop ipw2200: Detected geography ZZD (13 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)
```

dmesg | grep ieee80211

```
ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'
```

cat /var/log/messages | grep ieee80211

```
Apr 12 14:35:15 Laptop sudo:   rejeep : TTY=pts/2 ; PWD=/home/rejeep ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/emerge -av ieee80211

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

Apr 12 14:38:47 Laptop ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

Apr 12 14:41:51 Laptop ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Apr 12 14:41:51 Laptop ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Apr 12 14:41:51 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Apr 12 14:41:51 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Apr 12 14:41:51 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Apr 13 08:43:03 Laptop ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Apr 13 08:43:03 Laptop ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Apr 13 08:43:03 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Apr 13 08:43:03 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Apr 13 08:43:03 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Apr 13 11:46:44 Laptop ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Apr 13 11:46:44 Laptop ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Apr 13 11:46:44 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Apr 13 11:46:44 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Apr 13 11:46:44 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Apr 13 13:08:39 Laptop ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Apr 13 13:08:39 Laptop ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Apr 13 13:08:39 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Apr 13 13:08:39 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Apr 13 13:08:39 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Apr 14 09:40:15 Laptop ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Apr 14 09:40:15 Laptop ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Apr 14 09:40:15 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Apr 14 09:40:15 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Apr 14 09:40:15 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Apr 14 09:42:38 Laptop ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Apr 14 09:42:38 Laptop ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Apr 14 09:42:38 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Apr 14 09:42:38 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Apr 14 09:42:38 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Apr 14 14:37:58 Laptop ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Apr 14 14:37:58 Laptop ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Apr 14 14:37:58 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Apr 14 14:37:58 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Apr 14 14:37:58 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Apr 14 21:53:02 Laptop ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Apr 14 21:53:02 Laptop ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Apr 14 21:53:02 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Apr 14 21:53:02 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Apr 14 21:53:02 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Apr 15 10:47:57 Laptop ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Apr 15 10:47:57 Laptop ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Apr 15 10:47:57 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Apr 15 10:47:57 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Apr 15 10:47:57 Laptop ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'
```

----------

## Flipperrr

With "dmesg | grep ieee80211" there should also be this line:

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'
```

Do you have that option in your kernel? TKIP is needed if you want to connect to an AP with WPA. In the 2.6.20 kernel the option is called "IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption"

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> With "dmesg | grep ieee80211" there should also be this line:
> 
> ```
> ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'
> ```
> ...

 

Ahh... I didn't have that activated....

dmesg | grep ieee80211 now gives me:

```
ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'
```

But I still can't connect...

If /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf look like this:

```
network={

       ssid="Fort Nox"

       mode=1

       proto=WPA

       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

       pairwise=NONE

       group=TKIP

       psk="*******"

       priority=1

}
```

I can't connect eth1 at all...

But if it look like this I get connected to the neighbours wireless...

```
network={

       key_mgmt=NONE

       priority=-9999999

}
```

I have set the option WPA-PSK in my router. Is the config file correct then?

----------

## Flipperrr

Try and set

```
pairwise=TKIP
```

in your wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> Try and set
> 
> ```
> pairwise=TKIP
> ```
> ...

 

Nope.... This wasn't easy...   :Confused: 

I also changed mode to 0 after taking a closer look here.

Anything else I could try?

----------

## Flipperrr

I don't think I can think of anymore options. Below is my working wpa_supplicant.conf. Things I would try for troubleshooting... Compile all wireless related stuff in the kernel as modules and load them by hand (modprobe) and see if there are any errors in dmses or /var/log/messages. Then start /etc/init.d/net.eth1 and check for any errors. Start wpa_cli and start playing around. That's about it. Good luck!

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="dolfinarium"

        psk="********"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        priority=9

}

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-999999

}
```

----------

## Re-JeeP

Hmm... I found a way to connect!

First I have to run wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
Trying to associate with 00:13:49:78:e2:84 (SSID='Fort Nox' freq=2447 MHz)

Associated with 00:13:49:78:e2:84

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:13:49:78:e2:84 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:13:49:78:e2:84 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
```

Then, when I have done that I can run dhcpcd eth1 and it will connect with no problems.

Do you know why I have to do this?

----------

## Flipperrr

I think I overlooked something in one of your first posts...   :Rolling Eyes:  You try and start eth1 by

```
ifconfig eth1 up
```

This will not work. You should create a symlink like this (as root):

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

And then start eth1 like this (also as root):

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

And if you want bring up eth1 when you boot type:

```
rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

Now you should be a happy camper!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Re-JeeP

 *Flipperrr wrote:*   

> Now you should be a happy camper!  

 

And right you are... Works like a charm!!!   :Very Happy: 

Thank you very much for all the help! I really appreciate it!

See ya...   :Cool: 

----------

